

Ask HN: Please review my bookmarking web app - KevinMS

http://wheatt.com<p>Unique value proposition: A bookmarking site with a powerful
search that lets you search on tags, dates, words on page,
domains, or any combination of those.<p>The search "today css ;design"<p>translates to: "Search for links added today, tagged 'design',
where the page contains the word 'css'"<p>You can edit tags using the search<p>"today css ;design -design +css"<p>translates to: "Search for links added today, tagged 'design',
where the page contains the word 'CSS', and remove the tag
'design' and add the tag 'css'"<p>I went live with this site about a month ago and I'm finding
myself using it everyday - its turning out to be one of my least
useless websites. :)<p>Any feedback is appreciated.  Signup requires an email address
and password, but a fake email address is ok. There is no
validation necessary, its only for retrieving a lost password.
======
jeebusroxors
_Signup requires an email address and password, but a fake email address is
ok. There is no validation necessary, its only for retrieving a lost
password._

Then why require it?

~~~
KevinMS
Account need some kind of username. So why not make the username the email
address, which does double duty for retrieving lost passwords, which is stated

------
photon_off
If you're still checking out this thread, you should know I sent an e-mail
using the "contact us" option on your site.

------
mgkimsal
having it scan the words on the page and offer suggestions for tags would be
helpful (not sure if it's feasible or not).

combining the list page with a 'share this' or 'make a short url' version
would be useful too.

~~~
KevinMS
I always thought that a "share this" link was a cheap way websites slightly
increase their virality. Does this really have a legit use?

------
KevinMS
clicky <http://wheatt.com>

------
bgnm2000
You've posted this already

